# Müssen unbenutzte Kabel-Adern terminiert werden? Mit Klemmen oder Verbindungsklemmen?



## JesperMP (6 April 2021)

Ich bin der Meinung dass man unbenutzte Kabel-Ader terminieren muss. Erinnere aber nicht ob es in EN60204-1 spezifiziert ist.
Und wenn man die unbenutzte Adern terminieren muss, kann man Verbindungsklemmen (wie Wago 221-412) dafür verwenden, oder muss man fest installierte Klemmen dafür verwenden ?
Mein Problem ist wenn wir ein 10-adriges Kabel spezifiziert und 10 Klemmen vorbereitet habe, liefert die Kunde vielleicht ein 12-adriges, und dann hat man die unbenutzte Adern rumliegend weil es gibt keine Klemmen für die ekstra Adern.


----------



## Tommi (6 April 2021)

Hallo Jesper,

es ist in der aktuellen EN 60204-1 unter 13.4.7 gefordert.



> Es sollte in Erwägung gezogen werden, für Instandhaltung oder Reparatur zusätzliche Leiter vorzusehen.
> Wenn Reserveleiter vorgesehen sind, müssen diese an Ersatzklemmen angeschlossen oder so isoliert sein,
> dass eine Berührung mit aktiven Teilen verhindert wird.



Also, Wago-Klemme geht auch.


----------



## Mecha2312 (6 April 2021)

Isolierband oder Schrumpfschlauch (vorausgesetzt ordentlich gemacht) geht auch oder?

Edit: Sehr schön übrigens die Formulierung in der Norm "Es sollte in Erwägung gezogen werden".


----------



## marlob (6 April 2021)

Mecha2312 schrieb:


> Edit: Sehr schön übrigens die Formulierung in der Norm "Es sollte in Erwägung gezogen werden".


Das bezieht sich ja nur darauf, das man Reserveleiter vorsehen soll. Nicht auf die Isolierung selbiger Leiter.


----------



## Tommi (6 April 2021)

Keine Kleber verwenden, dann kannste die Adern mit Waschbenzin reinigen, und das ist elektrisch sicher zumindest nicht unbedenklich.


----------



## Blockmove (6 April 2021)

Ich finde da die Wago 221 Klemmen aus der Elektroinstallation recht gut.
Wer es besonders ordentlich haben will, kann dann auch noch die Hutschienenadapter dafür verwenden.

Sowas als Durchgangsklemme oder als Anschluß bei einer ET200SP


----------



## JesperMP (7 April 2021)

Isolierband will ich nicht. Ich sehe dass es über die Zeit mehr oder wenig abwickelt von sich selber.

Das mit die Schrumpfschlauch finde ich gut. Is gibt sogar Schrumpftüllen für diesen Zweck:




Ich denke ich gehe in diese Richtung.


----------



## Mecha2312 (7 April 2021)

Schrumpfschlauch machen wir in der Firma seit Ewigkeiten, wurde noch nie beanstandet und ist m.M.n. Auch ausreichend, wenn auch nicht so schön wie klemmen, das stimmt schon. 
Aber die schrumpftüllen sind gut, danke dafür. 
Magst du verraten wo du die gefunden hast?


----------



## Benjamin (7 April 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo Jesper,
> 
> es ist in der aktuellen EN 60204-1 unter 13.4.7 gefordert.
> 
> ...



Also ich lese hier nicht heraus, dass man nicht verwendete Adern noch extra isolieren muss.
Eine Berührung mit aktiven Teilen wird auch gut verhindert, wenn die Kabel einfach im Kabelkanal liegen. IMHO


----------



## JesperMP (7 April 2021)

Mecha2312 schrieb:


> Schrumpfschlauch machen wir in der Firma seit Ewigkeiten, wurde noch nie beanstandet und ist m.M.n. Auch ausreichend, wenn auch nicht so schön wie klemmen, das stimmt schon.
> Aber die schrumpftüllen sind gut, danke dafür.
> Magst du verraten wo du die gefunden hast?


Suche nach "heat shrink end caps". Ich finde (kenne) die korrekte deutsche Bezeichnung nicht.
Hier ist einer: https://docs.rs-online.com/65d3/0900766b81671b7f.pdf


----------



## JesperMP (7 April 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Also ich lese hier nicht heraus, dass man nicht verwendete Adern noch extra isolieren muss.
> Eine Berührung mit aktiven Teilen wird auch gut verhindert, wenn die Kabel einfach im Kabelkanal liegen. IMHO





> _Wenn Reserveleiter vorgesehen sind, müssen diese an Ersatzklemmen angeschlossen oder so isoliert sein,_
> _dass eine Berührung mit aktiven Teilen verhindert wird._


Das "isoliert" meine ich kann nicht _unisoliert_ liegen in Kabelkanal sein.

Selbst wenn es erlaubt wäre, wurde ich es nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## Mecha2312 (7 April 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Also ich lese hier nicht heraus, dass man nicht verwendete Adern noch extra isolieren muss.
> Eine Berührung mit aktiven Teilen wird auch gut verhindert, wenn die Kabel einfach im Kabelkanal liegen. IMHO



da geb ich Dir recht. 
Wir machen das auch nur bei adern, deren leitungen direkt abfangschiene- schirmschiene- klemme aufgelegt werden. ohne kabelkanal dazwischen. dann oben einmal schrumpfe drum und meist in die abfangschelle gesteckt, das sieht rechtaufgeräumt aus und nichts baumelt durch die gegend


----------



## Mecha2312 (7 April 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Suche nach "heat shrink end caps". Ich finde (kenne) die korrekte deutsche Bezeichnung nicht.
> Hier ist einer: https://docs.rs-online.com/65d3/0900766b81671b7f.pdf



Unter "schrumpf-endkappe" finde ich es bei meinem händler tatsächlich


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (10 April 2021)

Es reicht auch wenn die Reserve Adern mit Kabelbinder alle gemeinsam am Kabelkanal sicher befestigt wird. 
Nur im kabelkanal reinlegen reicht nicht ... da bei Wartung etc. Diese in eine offene Klemmstelle kommen können. Aber die Lösung mit schrumpfschlauch ist natürlich schöner.


----------



## Josupei (19 April 2021)

Aus EMV Gesichtspunkten sind unbenutzte Adern im Idealfall mit Erdpotential zu verbinden.


----------

